# Pulled over with PAX at gun point



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Saturday morning around 2:10 AM I get a Comfort ride ping, I recognize the name, I took them there earlier. As I pull up there is a Sheriff car blocking one of the entrances, his lights were off. I see a deputy shinning his flash light around in the trees and dumpster area. The PAX walk past the sheriff's car and get in my car. Place is usually still pretty packed at this time, the parking lot is pretty much empty.

We pull out and as I am going down the side road toward the main road I pass a couple more deputy cars heading toward the restaurant. Lights were off. I get out on to the main road heading toward their resort and not even a mile down the road I get lit up by a deputy. I pull over and the PAX are like what the hell. I'm like I have no idea, I'm not speeding and I made sure I came to a complete stop at both stop signs I went through.

I pull over and start getting my license, registration, and proof of insurance ready, turn on the interior lights, roll down all the windows and place my hands on top of the steering wheel. I look in my driver rearview mirror and don't see anything, I look in the windshield rearview mirror and catch a glimpse of movement on the passenger side. I look in the passenger side rearview mirror and see a female deputy reach over and touch the back of my car with her left hand, then I see she has her gun drawn in her right hand.

She gets to the rear passenger window and looks in and says you are not the car we are looking for you can go. Before I know what is going on she is back in her car and driving off.

Turns out the PAX tell me some guy came in yelling and screaming and threatened to kick every ones ass and shoot up the place. Caused the place to empty out pretty quick as last call was at 2:00 and they close at 2:30. Explains why the parking lot was so empty.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

So, are you gonna pick up the next PAX that walk past the sheriff's car?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Yet another reason to add to the list of me never driving once the sun sets. Way too much drama.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

That doesn't qualify as being pulled over at gun point. Cops have their gun in their hand every time I have gotten pulled over. It ain't gun point until until they point the gun at you.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Around here they rarely touch their guns. Can't say I have ever seen one pull their gun in my area.


----------



## Bizzy Beezus (Jun 24, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Around here they rarely touch their guns. Can't say I have ever seen one pull their gun in my area.


The officer may have been spooked by your actions when you were getting your documents ready. Police don't like that. They have no way of knowing if you're retrieving documents or a weapon.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Bizzy Beezus said:


> The officer may have been spooked by your actions when you were getting your documents ready. Police don't like that. They have no way of knowing if you're retrieving documents or a weapon.


I have always followed the same procedure when getting pulled over. Everything is clipped in my visor except my DL, it is in my wallet in the door handle. No reaching under the seats or into pockets or glove boxes. Everything officers always ask for and a little more in my left hand sitting on top of the steering wheel.


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

Next time, keep it in drive and floor it when the officer is far enough away from their car on foot. If a chase ensues (unlikely), you'll need to be ready. Have a pump spray full of antifreeze in your trunk wired to activate from your control panel. If the cop is able to catch up to you (unlikely) and tailgates you, hit the spray and get their windshield covered. Makes any tailgater instantly regret following you too closely.

If that fails, punch your way through a mall storefront and lose em with skillful driving through the complex.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Police routinely may put their hand on their holstered weapon, but don't normally unholster it. Either:

She saw movement in the car and went to the next level.
She was nervous being by herself. May have been pretty new.
Either way around where I live I wouldn't be reaching for any documents while the PO is walking up to my car. Lights on, hands on the wheel only. I wouldn't reach for anything unless they asked for it first and then I'd explain what I was doing before moving my hands.

Maybe I'm overly cautious. In 1988 I called the Police about someone trying to break into my apartment at the time. While waiting for the police to show I took a baseball bat and went after the ahole trying to break down my front door and chased him while he ran away. Big mistake. When the police showed up the cop mistook me for the guy trying to bust down my front door. Pulled his weapon and started screaming at me. When I was on the ground he put his gun to the side of my head. He was nervous and shaking. One little slip of the finger and I'd be dead. It traumatized me for a long time how close I came to being shot by a nervous cop.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

Whatever the case, I’ve been pulled over enough to entirely agree with FLKeys’ instincts here. You get pulled over, especially if it’s a state trooper or any otherwise higher adrenaline unit, ideally they already aren’t at this paranoia level. It actually isn’t too much to hope and expect. Always thought about this too and you try to keep them happy at least with how you comply but that’s not always enough.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Police routinely may put their hand on their holstered weapon, but don't normally unholster it.


Agreed but times haves changed and I don't blame the cop's caution.
Unfortunate part of this 'new normal'.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

As we used to say, "pics or it didn't happen."

And then there's those of us who phrased it a little differently, even longer ago: "**** or ****."


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

bone-aching-work said:


> If that fails, punch your way through a mall storefront and lose em with skillful driving through the complex.


Pick one with lots of space.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Jst1dreamr said:


> That doesn't qualify as being pulled over at gun point. Cops have their gun in their hand every time I have gotten pulled over. It ain't gun point until until they point the gun at you.


I've been pulled over 4 times in last 8 months and NONE of the officers or deputies unholstered their weapons. Where do you live that peace officers approach vehicles unholstered? I live in PHX Metro myself. Maybe you got a red flag on your car? &#128530;

Sounds little excessive too me.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I see people getting pulled over all night long every night, never seen an officer drawing their gun either.

Obviously in my case she thought I was the person threatening the restaurant.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Lol move to detroit if you think that was exciting .
Here you can hear gun shots 2 or 3 times nightly . If you ever get pulled over in parts in detroit for running lights stop sigh .
Just say you heard gun shots your getting out of there! Not all of it is bad its improved a lot.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> She gets to the rear passenger window and looks in and says you are not the car we are looking for you can go.


"These are not the droids you are seeking."


----------



## Skystar (Jun 8, 2020)

2nd most boring story I ever heard.


----------



## Jihad Me At Hello (Jun 18, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Saturday morning around 2:10 AM I get a Comfort ride ping, I recognize the name, I took them there earlier. As I pull up there is a Sheriff car blocking one of the entrances, his lights were off. I see a deputy shinning his flash light around in the trees and dumpster area. The PAX walk past the sheriff's car and get in my car. Place is usually still pretty packed at this time, the parking lot is pretty much empty.
> 
> We pull out and as I am going down the side road toward the main road I pass a couple more deputy cars heading toward the restaurant. Lights were off. I get out on to the main road heading toward their resort and not even a mile down the road I get lit up by a deputy. I pull over and the PAX are like what the hell. I'm like I have no idea, I'm not speeding and I made sure I came to a complete stop at both stop signs I went through.
> 
> ...


Make sure you clean the spot where the cop touched the car itself


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> Turns out the PAX tell me some guy came in yelling and screaming and threatened to kick every ones ass and shoot up the place. Caused the place to empty out pretty quick as last call was at 2:00 and they close at 2:30. Explains why the parking lot was so empty.


Yep, that would do it.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Skystar said:


> 2nd most boring story I ever heard.


U mad bro?


----------



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

Soldiering said:


> I've been pulled over 4 times in last 8 months and NONE of the officers or deputies unholstered their weapons. Where do you live that peace officers approach vehicles unholstered? I live in PHX Metro myself. Maybe you got a red flag on your car? &#128530;
> 
> Sounds little excessive too me.


How the heck do you stay driving for Uber after being pulled 4 times in 8months?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Skystar said:


> 2nd most boring story I ever heard.


Neat trick to hear with your eyes.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Ptuberdriver said:


> How the heck do you stay driving for Uber after being pulled 4 times in 8months?


I get pulled over often driving Uber late night, they are looking for drunks and will pull people over for any reason. When I first started driving I got pulled over weekly, as the individual officers started to recognize my car the late night pull overs dropped. Now when I get pulled over it is almost always a new officer in the area or on the night shift.


----------



## Timinftl (Sep 7, 2019)

Jst1dreamr said:


> That doesn't qualify as being pulled over at gun point. Cops have their gun in their hand every time I have gotten pulled over. It ain't gun point until until they point the gun at you.


And God help you if the poser's an amateur


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Ptuberdriver said:


> How the heck do you stay driving for Uber after being pulled 4 times in 8months?


By being a respectful US Army vet. I always complied an spoke clearly an concisely to every officer. They all let me off with a warning hence Gruber never found out. Also it helped that every pax was chill as well. That's how Im still driving.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Soldiering said:


> By being a respectful US Army vet. I always complied an spoke clearly an concisely to every officer. They all let me off with a warning hence Gruber never found out. Also it helped that every pax was chill as well. That's how Im still driving.


Cops Also respect me and never ticket me. I have a law abiding and cute Face. They don't shoot my black ass.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Ozzyoz said:


> Cops Also respect me and never ticket me. I have a law abiding and cute Face. They don't shoot my black ass.
> 
> View attachment 527180


That story doesn't check out, your skin is too dark.

But honestly in the taxi i never get pulled over in drunk searches. One time i hit a DUI checkpoint and they waved me through before i could get the window down.

On uber i used to get pulled over all the time in the never ending search for drunk drivers.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> That story doesn't check out, your skin is too dark.
> 
> But honestly in the taxi i never get pulled over in drunk searches. One time i hit a DUI checkpoint and they waved me through before i could get the window down.
> 
> On uber i used to get pulled over all the time in the never ending search for drunk drivers.


Driving Uber or not, after midnight I often get pulled over while they are looking for drunks. They make up all kinds of excuses for pulling me over. Sometimes I mess with them sometimes I don't and just try to get back on the road.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> But honestly in the taxi i never get pulled over in drunk searches. One time i hit a DUI checkpoint and they waved me through before i could get the window down.


Taxi would be a great cover to go out drinking and driving.

The same happens when you're a middle aged man with glasses going through US customs. I never, ever get stopped. I guess I don't fit the profile. The agents just look at me dismissively and wave me through. I think, "What, don't I look like I could be a drug smuggler? I don't look bad enough? Don't ignore me, you f***ers!".


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Taxi would be a great cover to go out drinking and driving.
> 
> The same happens when you're a *middle aged man with glasses going through US customs*. I never, ever get stopped.* I guess I don't fit the profile.* The agents just look at me dismissively and wave me through. I think, *"What, don't I look like I could be a drug smuggler?* I don't look bad enough? Don't ignore me, you f***ers!".


Why you giving us away? :roflmao:


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

SHalester said:


> Yet another reason to add to the list of me never driving once the sun sets. Way too much drama.


Yeah, sure. 
"Drama" is your middle name!


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> That story doesn't check out, your skin is too dark.
> 
> But honestly in the taxi i never get pulled over in drunk searches. One time i hit a DUI checkpoint and they waved me through before i could get the window down.
> 
> On uber i used to get pulled over all the time in the never ending search for drunk drivers.


You're black too?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Ozzyoz said:


> You're black too?


No I'm

a unicorn!

and it was nothing against you, more of a generalization of the racism present in law and enforcement.

"oh that man is black, call the canine unit to search his car"


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> No I'm
> 
> a unicorn!
> 
> ...


White cops want that holy grail of a justified shooting of a black person. The cops easily kill a black man compared to a white man in the US. 3 times more likely to kill a black man. Crazed cops out there.

In China the racist Chinese cops hate the Uyghurs who are a Muslim minority that live in the western part of China, and they even brain wash them, kill them easily and even told them they can't sell Halal Muslim food at the restaurants they own.

In Israel, the racist Israeli cops have killed an unarmed Jewish black man, and also easily kill or implant weapons on innocent Palestinians just to get them jailed. Israel fired two white Jewish cops that beat up a black soldier in Uniform and also threw away his bike away from him. 
https://www.cnn.com/2015/05/04/world/israel-ethiopian-soldier/index.html
The whole world is full of corruption. 
But end of times is near, judgement day will happen and Allah will be wrapping up this world and this Universe, folding it like paper gets folded. All of the signs of the end of times have already happened. Competition for taller buildin

Quran 14:19
"Have you (O reader!) not considered that Allâh created the heavens and the earth to suit the requirements of truth and wisdom. If He (so) will, He can do away with you and *bring* forth a *new creation*. ... If He so wills He could *take* you away from the earth and raise a *new creation* (in your place)."

Christians also see the signs of the end of times.


Drinking of wine will be common. ( Muslim).
Great distances will be traversed in short spans of time (Planes, Boats, Trains, Cars etc). (Muslim).
Books will be widespread but knowledge will be low and the appearance of ignorance. (Bukhari, ).
When one steadfast to his religion will be like one holding a burning coal. (Tirmidhi).
Men will begin to wear silk. (Tirmidhi).
Female singers and musical instruments will become popular. (Tirmidhi, Haythami).
Adultery and fornication will be performed in the open. (The Prophet, peace be upon him, said that this has never happened without new diseases befalling the people, which their ancestors had not known). ( Muslim).
When fornication becomes widespread among your leaders. (This will happen when the people stop forbidding evil). (Ibn Majah).
The consumption of intoxicants will be widespread. ( Muslim).
Killing, killing, killing. (Bukhari, Muslim, Ibn Majah, & Ahmad).
The nations of the earth will gather against the Muslims like hungry people going to sit down to a table full of food. This will occur when the Muslims are large in number, but like the foam of the sea.
People will beat others with whips like the tails of oxen. (Muslim).
The children will be filled with rage. (Tabarani)..
Rain will be acidic or burning. (Tabarani).
Children of fornication will become widespread or prevalent. (Tabarani, Hakim).
By He in Whose hand is my soul! The world shall not pass [away] before there comes upon people a day in which the murderer will not know why he has murdered, nor will the murdered one know why he has been killed. (Muslim).
When a trust becomes a means of making a profit. (Tirmidhi).
Gains will be shared out only among the rich, with no benefit to the poor. (Tirmidhi).
Paying charity becomes a burden and miserliness becomes widespread; charity is given reluctantly. (Tirmidhi).
Miserliness will be thrown into the hearts of people. (Bukhari).
When it will be hot in Winter (and vice versa). (Kanzul Umaal).
Episodes of sudden death will become widespread. (Ahmad).
Shirk will be widespread in this Ummah (i.e grave worship etc).
There will be people who will be brethren in public but enemies in secret (He was asked how that would come about and replied, 'Because they will have ulterior motives in their mutual dealings and at the same time will fear one another'). (Tirmidhi).
When a man obeys his wife and disobeys his mother; and treats his friend kindly while shunning his father. (Tirmidhi).
When voices are raised in the mosques. (Tirmidhi).
People will walk in the marketplace with their thighs exposed. (Tirmidhi).
People will hop between the clouds and the earth (Airplanes?).
A tribulation will enter everyone's home. (Ahmad).
The leader of a people will be the worst of them. (Tirmidhi).
People will indulge in homosexuality. (Narrated by Adbullah ibn Masud).
The leaders will not govern by the book of Allah. (Ibn Majah).
A time will come when everyone will be dealing with riba [Interest]
People will treat a man with respect out of fear for some evil he might do. (Tirmidhi)
A man will pass by a grave and wish that he was in their place. (Bukhari).
Earthquakes will increase. (Bukhari & Muslim).
Women will be naked in spite of being dressed, these women will be led astray & will lead others astray. (Muslim).
When people begin to compete with others in the construction of taller buildings. (Bukhari).
Years of deceit in which the truthful person will not be believed and the liar will be believed. (Ahmad).
Bearing false witness will become widespread. ( Ahmad).
When men lie with men and women lie with women. (Haythami).
Trade will become so widespread that a woman will be forced to help her husband in business. (Ahmad).
Arrogance will increase in the earth. (Tabarani, Hakim).
Family ties will be cut. (Ahmad).
Wealth will increase so much so that if a man were given 10,000, he would not be content with it. (Ahmad & Bukhari).
Two large groups, adhering to the same religious teaching will fight each other with large numbers of casualties. (Bukhari & Muslim).
Prediction of ISIS.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/TrueChristian/comments/6ypcfy


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Ozzyoz said:


> White cops want that holy grail of a justified shooting of a black person. The cops easily kill a black man compared to a white man in the US. 3 times more likely to kill a black man. Crazed cops out there.
> 
> In China the racist Chinese cops hate the Uyghurs who are a Muslim minority that live in the western part of China, and they even brain wash them, kill them easily and even told them they can't sell Halal Muslim food at the restaurants they own.
> 
> ...


What a bunch of hooey! &#128556;


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Ozzyoz said:


> But end of times is near, judgement day will happen


You know, religions have been predicting the end times for literally thousands of years. Hasn't happened yet. And based on the results so far, it's not likely to happen during our lifetimes.

Early Christians believed that the Second Coming of Jesus Christ was imminent. That it wouldn't be thousands of years later.

All I'm saying is, don't hold your breath waiting for it to happen.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Jst1dreamr said:


> That doesn't qualify as being pulled over at gun point. Cops have their gun in their hand every time I have gotten pulled over. It ain't gun point until until they point the gun at you.


That's San Francisco rules.
Where I live, someone puts a gun in their hand - they better use it.

But, the people here, so far, treat each other with respect.
Cops included.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_dates_predicted_for_apocalyptic_events
There's been a few predictions of the end of the world.

But you'll really know it's the end when the cats start talking and offer you a spaceship ticket back to Catopia in exchange for years of faithful service to them.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

TheDoc said:


> Down here in Oz, we tell coppers to go F themselves.


That's a really bad idea here.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

FLKeys said:


> Saturday morning around 2:10 AM I get a Comfort ride ping, I recognize the name, I took them there earlier. As I pull up there is a Sheriff car blocking one of the entrances, his lights were off. I see a deputy shinning his flash light around in the trees and dumpster area. The PAX walk past the sheriff's car and get in my car. Place is usually still pretty packed at this time, the parking lot is pretty much empty.
> 
> We pull out and as I am going down the side road toward the main road I pass a couple more deputy cars heading toward the restaurant. Lights were off. I get out on to the main road heading toward their resort and not even a mile down the road I get lit up by a deputy. I pull over and the PAX are like what the hell. I'm like I have no idea, I'm not speeding and I made sure I came to a complete stop at both stop signs I went through.
> 
> ...


Welcome to South Florida, over time living here you learn to watch everything and everyone very closely while trying to look relaxed and cool as a cucumber..........................

I know you know this we have posted messages about it in the past................

I believe more arseholes per square mile than just about anywhere except maybe Ontario and Quebec Canada.

In Fort Myers we just had a group of Hispanic bikers attack a guy because he in my opinion made a mistake and made a negative comment to them about holding up traffic, they beat this guy silly with a large wrench and one of the bikers pulled a gun immediately then put it back in his pocket, the victim had a gun in his pocket and very lucky he didn't pull it as he probably would be dead right now.

They are arresting them as I type, they got 2 of them and still another 4 I think to go, some are from out of state. One of them is being brought in from another state today, they need to hit these arseholes hard but who knows with this judicial system.

I was watching a crime show called snapped last night and a guy got 6 years for strangling a guy to death 15 years ago, he got out only to kill a 8 year old girl, so disgusting, the judge should go to jail or worse over this.

https://www.winknews.com/2021/01/22...ad-rage-attack-three-suspects-still-at-large/


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Everything is clipped in my visor except my DL, it is in my wallet in the door handle.


I urge you to keep your wallet on your person, maybe your front pocket. Playing "who's this dead guy" in a major collision is not fun. Or not immediately having insurance information, quick access to records.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> I urge you to keep your wallet on your person, maybe your front pocket. Playing "who's this dead guy" in a major collision is not fun. Or not immediately having insurance information, quick access to records.


Also, put a hundred dollar bill behind your drivers license ... the ambulance attendant will look there for his tip, and it _better_ be there.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Also, put a hundred dollar bill behind your drivers license ... the ambulance attendant will look there for his tip, and it _better_ be there.


Nah, that would be the firefighter that hates EMS &#128580;

But seriously, had a couple of fatalities where the vehicle was totally demolished and ID took longer because we could not locate their documents (as anyone could be driving the vehicle other than the registered owner).

Although in car DMV information was not readily available at the time.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

TheDoc said:


> I love America. You folks have been trained well.


&#129315;

I carry a firearm all the time when I legally can. That said I don't need some rookie officer flipping out when he finds out I am armed and my hand is inches from my firearm.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> &#129315;
> 
> I carry a firearm all the time when I legally can. That said I don't need some rookie officer flipping out when he finds out I am armed and my hand is inches from my firearm.


I had a legit rookie officer during a traffic stop, his FTO lingering in the back.

In Virginia, you do not need to disclose that you are armed unless asked - he asked almost immediately. But I have always been upfront anyway.

Had my ID ready to go when he approached, hands stayed on the wheel the remainder.

The FTO came over to ask where my firearm was (concealed, right hip), a few minutes later I was let go with a warning for failure to come to a complete stop at a stop sign. Totally normal stop (as was one other while armed) otherwise.













Bizzy Beezus said:


> The officer may have been spooked by your actions when you were getting your documents ready. Police don't like that. They have no way of knowing if you're retrieving documents or a weapon.


Agreed. I only pull my license and concealed carry permit. After disclosing that I'm armed, I've never been asked to provide anything else - which is good because my glove compartment is a disaster.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

TheDoc said:


> Have you trained for confined space firings? One thing to carry, another thing to unholster, aim, fire in/out of a car. If not careful the recoil will crack your nose.


Extremely loud, kind of like the last time I took off my ears at the range because I had an itch. Recoil cracking your nose? What
?! &#129315;

My EDC is a ported M&P Shield 9mm. Recoil is minimal and the porting keeps the barrel down, although at night it can be bit blinding - big V shape flash.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

TheDoc said:


> .44 Magnum long barrel in close quarters - such as your pax strangling you his face 6 inches from you - you'll likely have a one hand grip as you other hand will be on his arms on your throat - what do you think of the recoil with 1 handed shot on that 4 inches from your face.


Not your typical CCW or EDC right there, but sure, I guess? &#128514;


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> I had a legit rookie officer during a traffic stop, his FTO lingering in the back.
> 
> In Virginia, you do not need to disclose that you are armed unless asked - he asked almost immediately. But I have always been upfront anyway.
> 
> ...


In Florida we don't have to disclose either so I don't, now I understand why you were so calm and collective with a very possible hood criminal in the back of your car, you knew like I know if the shit hits the fan we got our guns to protect us, congrats.............


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

TheDoc said:


> Have you trained for confined space firings? One thing to carry, another thing to unholster, aim, fire in/out of a car. If not careful the recoil will crack your nose.


Short answer, yes, I have trained in confined spaces.

Also I shoot handguns from .22LR to .500 S&W Magnum on a regular basis both 2 handed and one handed, strong and weak handed only. I'm not worried about any recoil from any hand gun.



franksoprano said:


> In Florida we don't have to disclose either so I don't, now I understand why you were so calm and collective with a very possible hood criminal in the back of your car, you knew like I know if the shit hits the fan we got our guns to protect us, congrats.............


If I don't have a PAX in the car I voluntarily disclose. I'm an 100% sure it has got me out of a few tickets. Most officers thank me for disclosing. Yeah I had a few kind of panic but they got over it pretty quick.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

FLKeys said:


> Short answer, yes, I have trained in confined spaces.
> 
> Also I shoot handguns from .22LR to .500 S&W Magnum on a regular basis both 2 handed and one handed, strong and weak handed only. I'm not worried about any recoil from any hand gun.
> 
> ...


I think next time I get pulled over when alone I will do the same, give them my permit and the rest, it could help. Fortunately I almost never get pulled over.

What I worry about most with so many having legal guns is you know a lot of them are arseholes and could instigate a problem, as I get older I feel staying home and finding ways to entertain myself is the way to go, my socializing days are over at 62 and the truth is I like it, I stopped going out at around age 50, I think it has to do with my younger days in Fort Lusterville/Miami I have had enough being out there.

I have met so many hard to get along with people at work and everywhere else that it is a blessing to be single at my age, so few problems with the way I run my life now.

@ FLKeys, what I like about you is you know Laud/Miami, with it being a melting pot of people from everywhere and of course the problems with out getting into that, I am curious are you from Keys or somewhere else?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

franksoprano said:


> What I worry about most with so many having legal guns is you know a lot of them are arseholes and could instigate a problem


*illegal guns

I have known MANY armed citizens, all would go out of their way to help someone and are good people. But you would not know they are armed unless they told you - or threatened their life.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> *illegal guns
> 
> I have known MANY armed citizens, all would go out of their way to help someone and are good people. But you would not know they are armed unless they told you - or threatened their life.


True, they are the obvious threat, those of us who have guns legally hope we never have to use them, at least most of us. I didn't mention them because obvious, do you think there are a lot of legal carrying that are a threat also?

To be honest I was wondering why so much animosity toward you after your post with vid, I personally thought you handled it very well, I guess people just don't get along.

10-4.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

franksoprano said:


> True, they are the obvious threat, those of us who have guns legally hope we never have to use them, at least most of us. I didn't mention them because obvious, do you think there are a lot of legal carrying that are a threat also?
> 
> To be honest I was wondering why so much animosity toward you after your post with vid, I personally thought you handled it very well, I guess people just don't get along.
> 
> 10-4.


Have I know people that carry legally that probably shouldn't? Absolutely.

Mostly because they are complete morons - more likely have a negligent discharge or draw in a situation where it is absolutely not necessary.

But, the vast majority are carrying concealed, have never reached for their firearm, and hope to never need to. It's just there.

I have drawn once, some lunatic driving up our country road firing randomly from his car. If he seemed to be targeting my house (I was standing on the front porch), I would have returned fire. Came close when he slowed down, last shot was by the mailbox but not in our direction.

And regarding the video, thanks. Why were some critical? It's UP and trolls are everywhere. &#128514;


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Have I know people that carry legally that probably shouldn't? Absolutely.
> 
> Mostly because they are complete morons - more likely have a negligent discharge or draw in a situation where it is absolutely not necessary.
> 
> ...


I hope to never have to pull my gun again. I say again because the one time I did pull it, it was for an attacking dog.

I was on my property, I came out my door and next thing I know a dog was charging me. No barking just growling and showing it's teeth. It all happened fast. I would guess maybe 2.5 seconds that dog was 15 yards from the road to my steps. I had my sights on it and started pulling the trigger when it turned away and ran back to the road. It's owner was calling it and running down the road.

Dog owner never said a word to me, leashed the dog of and trotted down the road away from my house. That was way to close for me and I am very grateful I did not have to shoot his dog.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> I hope to never have to pull my gun again. I say again because the one time I did pull it, it was for an attacking dog.
> 
> I was on my property, I came out my door and next thing I know a dog was charging me. No barking just growling and showing it's teeth. It all happened fast. I would guess maybe 2.5 seconds that dog was 15 yards from the road to my steps. I had my sights on it and started pulling the trigger when it turned away and ran back to the road. It's owner was calling it and running down the road.
> 
> Dog owner never said a word to me, leashed the dog of and trotted down the road away from my house. That was way to close for me and I am very grateful I did not have to shoot his dog.


That's also my worst fear. Tons of dogs in our complex, sometimes unleashed and unpredictable.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> I hope to never have to pull my gun again. I say again because the one time I did pull it, it was for an attacking dog.
> 
> I was on my property, I came out my door and next thing I know a dog was charging me. No barking just growling and showing it's teeth. It all happened fast. I would guess maybe 2.5 seconds that dog was 15 yards from the road to my steps. I had my sights on it and started pulling the trigger when it turned away and ran back to the road. It's owner was calling it and running down the road.
> 
> Dog owner never said a word to me, leashed the dog of and trotted down the road away from my house. That was way to close for me and I am very grateful I did not have to shoot his dog.


This makes me curious about whether any Eats ants on here have been bit while delivering food.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> That's also my worst fear. Tons of dogs in our complex, sometimes unleashed and unpredictable.


LoL
About a year ago there was a story in our small town rag about a guy that shot and killed a Rotweiler.
I recognzed the name.
It said he was questioned and released.

I saw him in my neighborhood bar about a week later.
He said, ''I have a neighbor. He had this dog that he would not contain. It was mean, and didn't warn people. He had been terrorizing the neighborhood for months.
My buddy said he told the neighbor that if it showed any aggression to him or his family that he would 'deal with it with extreme prejudice.' (Yea, he talked like that.)

One day the dog was roaming. Buddy walked out into his own front yard and the dog charged.
One shot - he said a 357 round between the shoulder blades stopped him in his tracks.

Yea, cops called. Sirens and red lights and swat teams and ... 
They let him go.

He told me that the only thing that really disappointed him was that they wouldn't let him keep the head for a mount. Figured it would look great right up there next to that big boar he got last year.

He asked the neighbor if he wanted a puppy.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> LoL
> About a year ago there was a story in our small town rag about a guy that shot and killed a Rotweiler.
> I recognzed the name.
> It said he was questioned and released.
> ...


Again, I hope that I never find myself in this position. I have also watched a few bodycam videos of police shooting dogs, one out of maybe four was justified.

Dogs are not people. They can be scared away by a shot near them. Probably the only time that a warning shot into the ground is a good idea, provided that nobody is around.

I have had two dogs go after me, neither time was I armed.

The first time, I grabbed a few handfuls of gravel and threw them at the dog. He decided that wasn't fun and backed off.

The second time was on a call as a paramedic. Pup was protecting his property like a good boy, went toward my partner and I snarling - came out of nowhere. A good whack with the backboard I was carrying and a firm "NO" got the message through and he was chill after. Dominance.

Back when I was living out in the sticks, had two dog encounters.

Salvage yard, stopping by to ask for a tow. I was met by the stereotypical "junk yard dog" named, appropriately, "Killer".

Killer did not take too kindly to my visit without an appointment and did his job well. Me?

"Hey buddy, how are you? Good boy!"

Killer paused from his snarls, a look of total confusion took over, and he rolled onto his back for some good ol belly rubs. And his folks became great friends.

The second time, a Cane Corso started to appear in the neighborhood. No tags, skittish, and ate at least one cat. Animal control was no help.

So, after about a week, I made him my buddy. He slept on the front porch and fiercely guarded the house with his deep bark and growls for about two months.

As far as I know, he didn't eat any more cats. Found his owner and, sadly, I think he may have been killed by him.

He went by many names around the neighborhood, his "given" name was Phatz.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

TheDoc said:


> .44 Magnum long barrel in close quarters - such as your pax strangling you his face 6 inches from you - you'll likely have a one hand grip as you other hand will be on his arms on your throat - what do you think of the recoil with 1 handed shot on that 4 inches from your face.


I'd think you're a dumb ass for carrying a cannon to keep you safe when you play taxi driver.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> I look in the passenger side rearview mirror and see a female deputy reach over and touch the back of my car with her left hand, then I see she has her gun drawn in her right hand.


By the way, if you are wondering why she touched your car, this is known as "printing". Usually a thumb print on the trunk.

If you took off, or if the officer was killed / injured, there would be forensic evidence.

Read your original post again. Kind of odd that she would actually have her gun out of the holster. If you were really deemed a threat, a felony stop would be initiated - meaning more than one officer with guns drawn, ordering you out of your car from a safe distance.

"At gunpoint" is a stretch. Maybe she just had her hand near her firearm?

I'd ask for body cam on this, just for the heck of it.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

TheDoc said:


> But that was a decade ago before Trumpism fractured the country.


Trump didn't fracture the country. It has been a deeply, deeply divided nation for decades. What Trump did was stir things up to emphasize these already-existent divisions.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> By the way, if you are wondering why she touched your car, this is known as "printing". Usually a thumb print on the trunk.
> 
> If you took off, or if the officer was killed / injured, there would be forensic evidence.
> 
> ...


Deputies were scattered around everywhere looking for someone, she definitely had her gun drawn from the holster. I wonder how long they save body cam footage, it would be interesting to see.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Deputies were scattered around everywhere looking for someone, she definitely had her gun drawn from the holster. I wonder how long they save body cam footage, it would be interesting to see.


All you have to do is ask


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Ptuberdriver said:


> How the heck do you stay driving for Uber after being pulled 4 times in 8months?


Veteran status
I served 6 years honorably


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

the responsible gun carry folks you will never know they are carrying.

the irresponsible idiots?

They will end up killing people.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> the responsible gun carry folks you will never know they are carrying.
> 
> the irresponsible idiots?
> 
> They will end up killing people.


I had to work on the "tells"


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> I had to work on the "tells"
> 
> View attachment 557745


You probably wouldn't be able to tell if I had one in a purse. Well, maybe if you picked up the purse and noticed how heavy it was.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> You probably wouldn't be able to tell if I had one in a purse. Well, maybe if you picked up the purse and noticed how heavy it was.


Ahh no not the purse! Please!

Either go with a proper IWB holster or the "flash bang"


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Either go with a proper IWB holster or the "flash bang"


There's no reason not to have a purse with a holster built into it.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> There's no reason not to have a purse with a holster built into it.


Ease of access. IWB, draw in about a second.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

I got my Ruger LCP 380 in my right front pocket, I don't use a pocket holster either, I feel the holster gets in the way unless maybe you had it sewed in some how. I bought an after market little round rubber safety that sits behind the trigger, with a little twist it fits nice and snug, if I need the gun I push with my finger the safety out behind the trigger and pull gun out of my pocket and unload 7 rounds into the bad person...............


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

franksoprano said:


> I got my Ruger LCP 380 in my right front pocket, I don't use a pocket holster either, I feel the holster gets in the way unless maybe you had it sewed in some how. I bought an after market little round rubber safety that sits behind the trigger, with a little twist it fits nice and snug, if I need the gun I push with my finger the safety out behind the trigger and pull gun out of my pocket and unload 7 rounds into the bad person...............
> 
> View attachment 558449
> 
> ...


Ooof, the pocket lint alone makes me cringe. And I don't want my piece so close to my.. piece &#128514;

Holster, maybe appendix carry?

I carry on my right hip, Alien Gear Shapeshift IWB with fairly high tension and well concealed (most of the time, need new clothes). Safety off, one in the chamber.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Benjamin M said:


> Ooof, the pocket lint alone makes me cringe. And I don't want my piece so close to my.. piece &#128514;
> 
> Holster, maybe appendix carry?
> 
> I carry on my right hip, Alien Gear Shapeshift IWB with fairly high tension and well concealed (most of the time, need new clothes). Safety off, one in the chamber.


I keep it clean, I live in South Florida so I wear only shorts, I found some nice shorts with large pockets and bought a lot of them different colors, the gun is very reliable and I use great ammo Hornady red tip hollow point bullets, I get what you're saying when I first started doing it I read online this lint issue.

It points down when in my pocket so not pointing at my as you call it my piece, it won't go off it's a long trigger pull like a revolver also, maybe one day I will look into a belt type holster, I'm good for now, been carrying it for years everywhere except courthouse or maybe police station which I rarely go.

Every now and then I carry my ar15 like this, just depends on my mood.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Purse carry and some one snatches your purse, they snatch your gun.

I mainly pocket carry just because that is most comfortable for my. Gun is in a pocket holster. I stitched Velcro into my carry pocket and to my pocket holster. Holster and gun stays in the correct position all of the time. Nothing else ever goes in that pocket. When I carry IWB I also still pocket carry, force of habit. I don't worry about pocket lint as I clean my carry gun every Sunday, just park of my weekly routine in life. Also I purposely did not clean my pocket carry gun for 2 months straight just to see what it would look like. Yes there was lots of lint, however at the range the gun was able to empty the magazine just fine, eject the magazine, and accept another magazine and fire just fine. Now that was a one time test, I would never rely on it.

I also live in South Florida and only wear shorts and t-shirts or polo shirts. Like @franksoprano I found a pair of cargo shorts that work for me. I only wear that one brand/style and own many pairs in multiple colors. I have been wearing the same brand style shorts now for over 15 years. I don't care about fashion I care about my needs and comfort.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Bizzy Beezus said:


> The officer may have been spooked by your actions when you were getting your documents ready. Police don't like that. They have no way of knowing if you're retrieving documents or a weapon.


bs, thats just an excuse to kill people


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

When it comes to CCW (and open carry), in terms of application, I always reference ol Jerry. Forgot to do so here, just remembered thinking about pocket and purse carry.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Purse carry and some one snatches your purse, they snatch your gun.


"Does this holster make my ass look big?" LOL

The best reason to carry in a purse is that guys aren't expecting a woman to be carrying at all.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> "Does this holster make my ass look big?" LOL
> 
> The best reason to carry in a purse is that guys aren't expecting a woman to be carrying at all.


In Texas and Florida I expect everyone to be carrying. :roflmao:


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> In Texas and Florida I expect everyone to be carrying. :roflmao:


That's usually the safest approach here. 

But there are still parts of the state where guys have forgotten that women sometimes need to dispatch venomous snakes.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> That's usually the safest approach here. :smiles:
> 
> But there are still parts of the state where guys have forgotten that women sometimes need to dispatch venomous snakes.


And, I have found, that over all, women are a better shot then men.
My wife is not someone you'd want to see at the business end of a firearm.

I was shooting clays in my backyard with a 20 gauge.
Wifey 'joins me' with a .410 and is double gunning, that is, hitting the bigger pieces that I'd already hit. 
Now, hitting a piece that's all wobbling all over the place, with a pattern that is about half of my 20 gauge ... well, I think it's just showing off.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> And, I have found, that over all, women are a better shot then men.
> My wife is not someone you'd want to see at the business end of a firearm.
> 
> I was shooting clays in my backyard with a 20 gauge.
> ...


Oh stop, that is nonsense, maybe your wife better than you but that's it.

Top 20 shot gun shooters of all time, 3 out of 20 are women and this was probably a gift..............

http://shooting.by/im/results/The_Top_20_of_the_Worlds_Greatest_Competitive_Shotgunners.pdf


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

franksoprano said:


> Top 20 shot gun shooters of all time, 3 out of 20 are women and this was probably a gift.....


Numbers don't lie, but you can make them say anything you want.

There really isn't that many women interested in shooting. So, statistically, fewer of them so, lower number of competitive 'winners'.

The women I've seen shoot did not shoot competitively. They hunted. 
I saw my wife stand in the front bucket of a 18 foot boat, on Lake Shasta with two foot swells hitting us from port side and offhand shoot a 30-30 lever action saddle gun with iron sights at a deer that was about 75 yards away and hit him squarely in the chest.

I saw my buddies wife quick-draw a six inch 357 wheel gun and shoot from the hip and roll a running coyote 30 yards away.

To both of these girls, shooting is like pointing a finger ... done.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> Numbers don't lie, but you can make them say anything you want.
> 
> There really isn't that many women interested in shooting. So, statistically, fewer of them so, lower number of competitive 'winners'.
> 
> ...


Ok, a couple of women who can shoot a little and you broad stroke it to say women are better at shooting than men, I find that laughable.

Kind of reminds me of Hollyweird with all the terrible movies they put out for years, the 5 foot tall woman is the baddest ass in the movie with everyone in movie scared to death of her, pure garbage and very unrealistic, I like reality....................

Another thing also, I am not exactly impressed that people go around shooting defenseless animals either, if there came a day when we had to do this to survive yes I would do it, I know people eat deer but did you eat the coyote or just enjoyed killing?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

franksoprano said:


> did you eat the coyote or just enjoyed killing?


Everything I kill I eat ... one exception. Coyote.
We are overrun with them here because they have few natural enemies left.
Except humans.
And we take them out whenever and wherever we can.

Ever see what a pack does to a sheep?
A calf?
Your pet.



franksoprano said:


> if there came a day when we had to do this to survive yes I would do it


IF you had to ... do you know how?

Do you eat meat?
If you do ... then _you_ hire people to do your killing for you.
Hunters have a level of respect for animal life that I don't believe you have.
I know for a fact that the ribs I enjoyed yesterday for dinner was there because an animal that is smarter than my dog died. A smart animal died so I could eat. So, I respect my food, the sacrifice they make for me .... I don't waste food. 
The hamburger I had for lunch was possible because an animal died.

I take no joy in 'the kill'. 
I enjoy 'the hunt.'


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> Everything I kill I eat ... one exception. Coyote.
> We are overrun with them here because they have few natural enemies left.
> Except humans.
> And we take them out whenever and wherever we can.
> ...


No meat and yes I know how to kill.

I also believe many who claim to be hunters are out there abusing animals for their own pleasure, just like the POS who gets arrested daily in USA and around the world for abusing animals, I am not saying this person is you because I don't know you, but you know it's true........


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

franksoprano said:


> I know how to kill.


Hunting is not killing. Killing is a part of hunting.
Killing does not put food in your stomach.

There are many, many things that need to be done, in the right order to have a successful hunt.
It is a process; it is work.

The right weapons, the right time and place. The stalk, the track. The kill. The field cleaning, Skinning. Care a cleaning of your weapon. 
From the time of 'the kill' there is about six hours work to be done, and it _has_ to be done RFN.
Hang and cure the meat. Butcher, wrap and store takes about three hours.

Hours and hours and hours of work, two seconds for 'the kill'.
The hunt is not about the kill.
IF you'd ever hunted, you'd know that.

You've never hunted.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> From the time of 'the kill' there is about six hours work to be done, and it _has_ to be done RFN.


I've never hunted. But I'm told by people who do that field dressing is a lot of work.

One of the guys I used to work with was from Utah and used to go elk hunting. Lots of hiking involved. And _then_ afterward, you have to schlep all that meat all the way back out to wherever you started from.

I don't remember for sure, but I think he said that at times, he'd call up a relative to hike IN to where he was, to help him carry all of it.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> I've never hunted. But I'm told by people who do that field dressing is a lot of work.
> 
> One of the guys I used to work with was from Utah and used to go elk hunting. Lots of hiking involved. And _then_ afterward, you have to schlep all that meat all the way back out to wherever you started from.
> 
> I don't remember for sure, but I think he said that at times, he'd call up a relative to hike IN to where he was, to help him carry all of it.


It is hard work.
Too hard for me now.
I'm too damn old.

Last time I went (about ten years ago) I got into a spot where I got hurt, and could have been hurt real bad. And I was a long ways from civilization.
I thought about it and decided that I didn't want to be THAT GUY ,,, you know, the one you hear about on the news getting picked up by a helicopter because he got hurt and couldn't get out. Nope. I decided it was time to take up a more age appropriate hobby. 
Now, I bass fish and shoot clay pigeons.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Christinebitg said:


> I've never hunted. But I'm told by people who do that field dressing is a lot of work.
> 
> One of the guys I used to work with was from Utah and used to go elk hunting. Lots of hiking involved. And _then_ afterward, you have to schlep all that meat all the way back out to wherever you started from.
> 
> I don't remember for sure, but I think he said that at times, he'd call up a relative to hike IN to where he was, to help him carry all of it.


I just have this ingrained love for nature and animals it would be hard for me to kill them but if I had to I would do it, if someone hunts responsibly just like uberbastid said I see nothing wrong with it, it's a natural thing that's been going on since the beginning of time.

I also believe humans are supposed to be eating meat unlike many vegetarians who think it's wrong. The fact that we need to take supplements if we don't eat meat tells me this.

And your point about the elk I am sure it's a lot work that I don't want to ever do.............


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

franksoprano said:


> it's a natural thing that's been going on since the beginning of time.
> 
> I also believe humans are supposed to be eating meat unlike many vegetarians who think it's wrong. The fact that we need to take supplements if we don't eat meat tells me this.


I agree that it's perfectly normal. I'm an omnivore. I don't see much moral difference between killing and eating a cow, versus killing and eating a wild deer.

But I also believe it's not all that difficult to select foods that are meatless. I just don't choose to do it.

I take extra vitamin C because I think it's good for me. If I took other stuff, there's nothing wrong with that.


----------

